

The Milky Way in HTML5 - dlf
http://djer.roe.ac.uk/vsa/vvv/iipmooviewer-2.0-beta/vvvgps5.html

======
Hovertruck
This is awesome!

My only question, though, is why "in HTML5"? This doesn't really use anything
from the new wave of "HTML5" technologies, save for some CSS3 dust. It's JS
and images.

~~~
padolsey
It's the new buzzword. Everything new and cool is apparently "HTML5"...

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Even the W3C seems to promote it this way. CSS3 is apparently an HTML5 feature
or something.

------
ORioN63
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/04/04/to...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/04/04/to-
grasp-a-billion-stars/)

Above, is a link of Phil Plait, explaining a feature on that same image: A
star-forming region denominated G305.

The read is worth the time!

~~~
dlf
I thought that might be the case. I remember that being posted a few weeks
ago.

------
canthonytucci
Just a few seconds of looking around and I had several"WTF is that?"
moments...space is scary.

[Imgur](<http://i.imgur.com/K7GBt.png>)
[Imgur](<http://i.imgur.com/4Tg8y.png>)

~~~
FreeFull
So I randomly zoom into a spot, and find the exact same place you have in the
first place without meaning to. Can anyone calculate the chances of that?

~~~
canthonytucci
It's fairly close to the middle. Not sure if that makes a difference.

------
mortenjorck
Zooming into just one galaxy, ours, getting a feel for just how hopelessly
vast it is, then recalling the Hubble Deep Field's panorama full of countless
more galaxies an eternity away, brought one single thought to my mind:

If there's life out there, and at that scale, there simply must be... The
probability of us ever finding it before our sun collapses most likely rounds
to zero.

~~~
kristopolous
Actually I have a question ... maybe you can't answer it. But as we are
looking for radio signals from other civilizations, what are we doing to make
sure we continue to send out strong, unencrypted, easy to decipher signals
from earth?

To say that IP law will result in all terrestrial signals being encrypted in
say, 150 years, is not unfathomable. Then, at that point, if the encryption is
good enough, it will just look like noise to a would be discoverer of us.

~~~
matthewbadeau
I would hope that civilization is also attempting to discover life or to _be_
discovered and such is broadcasting a strong unencrypted signal.

------
developer9
Awesome! Now add video, hover-over info with links, and the rest of the
universe! Am curious why this was done, though. Class project? There are
already a few major implementations of this out there. But, it is cool to
focus on the Milky Way. I was able to zoom in and see the center! How cool is
that?

------
flingbob
My little bullshit friday issues don't seem so important now.

------
artie_effim
obligatory "My god, it's full of stars"

~~~
candl
And yet that's just a panorama of a single galaxy. There are billions of other
galaxies out there. Seeing such pictures always makes me certain that there
are thousands of alien civilizations lurking somewhere...

------
joering2
cannot move anything in chrome. said loading 100%. nothing changes.

------
ralfd
That are many stars.

